# Left Blinker is blinking FAST



## vwinthedena (Jun 20, 2012)

Left blinker is blinking twice as fast as right blinker, any ideas why?


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

You have a turn signal bulb out on the left side.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Yep, and NOT covered under new car warranty ...*

or at least when the same thing happened to my '09 Routan SEL the dealer charged for the bulb as well as a portion of an hour to change it out --- wanted to make sure it wasn't just a short but that's what do ... fast flashing indicates a bad or burning out bulb


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

I believe this has become a standard on ALL vehicles... anytime a bulb is out, they flash faster on that side.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

JETwagen said:


> I believe this has become a standard on ALL vehicles... anytime a bulb is out, they flash faster on that side.


 Yet it's amazing how many people don't know this.


----------

